# TooMuchTuna's TTTF



## TooMuchTuna (Jul 4, 2020)

Moved into this house November 2021. Initially thought I'd save the yard for next year but in May I couldn't help myself and started spraying glypho. Didnt take any pics of the prep work but brought in 20 yards of topsoil to level off low spots, sprayed and pulled out ground ivy that had taken over the mulch bed and was encroaching into the lawn, and cut down 6 trees in the back yard to let the sun in.

Went with TTTF due to the neighbor's massive trees casting a 6 hour shadow. 4th Millennium, Valkyrie, and Titanium seeds went down 8/6. Spread it over the whold yard but only had enough hose to irrigate the front, hoping rain would be enough for the back until I could move some sprinklers there later on.

8/11 first sign of germination. 


8/13 started seeing more


8/20 already looking like a lawn


8/31 filling in nicely


I had planned to do the first mow at 2.5" but with 2 washouts I had to drop more seed and didn't want to mow until getting the bare spots to germinate and establish more. Some areas are over 3.5" now so this weekend will be the first mow no matter what.


----------



## SeanW78 (6 mo ago)

Nice progress! I used only 4th Millenium and didn't get that even of germination. Watering may have been the culprit for me.


----------



## TooMuchTuna (Jul 4, 2020)

SeanW78 said:


> Nice progress! I used only 4th Millenium and didn't get that even of germination. Watering may have been the culprit for me.


Yeah I'm surprised by how full it was at the 2 week mark. It took some experimenting to get the sprinklers timed right. It's more bare in the corners where it dries out faster than the middle area. Also I added more seed after 2 rain storms that washed a lot of ungerminated seeds into the road so that's another factor as well.


----------



## TooMuchTuna (Jul 4, 2020)

Pics of the non irrigated back yard. The shady parts of the lawn are definitely coming in better. A lot of seeds washed away on the slopes but not bad considering







Getting some heavy weeds here


This area gets about 30 mins of only filtered sunlight. Planning to do a hosta and fern shade garden there but surprised to see TTTF actually germinating with those conditions, though I'm sure it won't last with so little sun


----------



## SeanW78 (6 mo ago)

TooMuchTuna said:


> Getting some heavy weeds here


I've got a patch of the same. If you have a trick to get rid of it I'm all ears.


----------



## TooMuchTuna (Jul 4, 2020)

9/3 first mow at 3.25" then applied starter fertilizer. Moved a sprinkler to the back to cover the area with the least germination.

I kinda liked how it looked unmowed and wild






Non irrigated back yard coming along pretty well in the parts that get the right amount of shade. 




This ground ivy keeps popping up in the mulch bed. Sprayed more glypho on anything green in there


----------



## TooMuchTuna (Jul 4, 2020)

2nd and 3rd mows on 9/7 and 9/10. Applied more seed in the back unirrigated area with spotty germination. If I ever had to seed without irrigation again I'd either try pregermination or a dormant seed. 










Nothing to do but laugh when someone comes over specifically to see the lawn and then drives on it.


----------

